# Neuer Router für Entertain-Anschluss



## The_Trasher (22. August 2013)

*Neuer Router für Entertain-Anschluss*

Hallo Leute,

mein Router (Speedport W920 V) gibt wohl nach einiger Zeit den Geist auf. (Garantie abgelaufen, war ein Kaufgerät)  Jedenfalls gibt es schon länger Probleme mit W-Lan, seit heute auch mit normalem Lan. 
Jedenfalls möchte ich jetzt einen neuen, definitiv zur Miete.

Was ich brauche:
- Router muss splitterlos arbeiten können, hab einen Entertain Premium IP Anschluss der Telekom
- Router muss für Entertain geeignet (inklusive Sky-Einspeisung) (Ich weiß nicht ob das bestimmte Router sein müssen, dachte ich schreib es einfach mal dazu)
- 4 Lan-Ausgänge mit Gigabit Ethernet
- W-Lan im 2,4 & 5 GHz Band (Kann man sich dadurch eine Verbesserung der Reichweite und Signalstärke erhoffen?)
- 2 Analoge Telefon-Anschlüsse
- VDSL Modem

Ich glaub das wars im groben und ganzen. 

Von der Telekom hab ich mir schon den W921V angeschaut, aber AVM Router sollen ja allgemein schneller sein. 

Danke, Trasher

PS: Ich bin auch gegen andere Router-Marken nicht unbedingt abgeneigt, eine einfache Bedienbarkeit wäre aber Pflicht !


----------



## zweilinkehaende (22. August 2013)

*AW: Neuer Router für Entertain-Anschluss*

Ich weiß nicht, ob der splitterlos funktioniert, aber ich hab den AVM 7390 und der erfüllt alle anderen Vorraussetzungen.


----------



## The_Trasher (22. August 2013)

*AW: Neuer Router für Entertain-Anschluss*



zweilinkehaende schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob der splitterlos funktioniert, aber ich hab den AVM 7390 und der erfüllt alle anderen Vorraussetzungen.


 
Hab aber gehört das Software-mäßig etwas Probleme macht ? Was ist da dran ?


----------



## zweilinkehaende (23. August 2013)

*AW: Neuer Router für Entertain-Anschluss*

Ich hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme, was für Probleme sollen das sein? Ich reize ihn aber auch nicht aus...


----------



## The_Trasher (23. August 2013)

Ich hab irgendwas von Software-Problemen gelesen. Welche genau weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Decrypter (23. August 2013)

*AW: Neuer Router für Entertain-Anschluss*

Das Modem der AVM 7390 zählt nicht gerade zur Oberklasse. Zudem macht die 7390 teilweise massive Probleme an Anschlüssen mit Infineon Ports. Das äußerst sich in teilweise hohen Fehlerzahlen und auch vielfach in instabilen Leitungen. An Broadcom Ports läuft sie zumindest stabil.

Von der Telekom als Mietgerät sind nur der Speedport W723V und W921V erhältlich. Beides sind aber keine AVM OEM Geräte mehr, was bedeutet, das man, anders als beim W920V nicht die AVM Firmware flashen kann. Normal würde ich die AVM 7360 empfehlen. Aber diese hat nur 1 analogen Telefonanschluss und scheidet daher aus. Bleiben also entweder nur die beiden Telekom Geräte und die anfällige 7390 über. Oder aber in der Bucht schauen, ob man an eine Original AVM 7570 (was anderes ist der W920V auch nicht) kommt. Sollten z.T. schon weit unter 100€ erhältlich sein. Dann sollte man aber bedenken, das die AVM 7570 bereits EOL (End Of Life) ist und von AVM nicht mehr supportet wird.


----------



## Bambusbar (23. August 2013)

*AW: Neuer Router für Entertain-Anschluss*

Wenn du einen zur Miete haben willst, bleibt doch nurn Speedport.
Oder hab ich was verpasst?

€dith sagt:
N4rf, Decrypter hats ja schon erwähnt ^^


----------



## chiller (23. August 2013)

Für VDSL bitte nur die 3370 bzw 3390 und 7360.

Alle anderen Modems sind Müll, vorallem das der 7390.


----------



## mrfloppy (23. August 2013)

*AW: Neuer Router für Entertain-Anschluss*

wenn du nur eine Nummer hast dann die 7360


----------



## The_Trasher (24. August 2013)

Nein  
Beim Telekom IP-Anschluss hat man drei Rufnummern, deswegen brauche ich auch zwei analoge Telefonanschlüsse um die Nummern verschiedenen Telefonen zuweisen zu kõnnen. (Eine private und eine für's Büro)

Na gut, ich lass mir das noch durch den Kopf gehen, der 921er kostet halt 6€ im Monat, der 724er fällt von Haus aus weg und der 723er darf normal nicht mehr für IP-Anschlüsse verkauft werden, außerdem hat er nicht das 5 GHz W-Lan, was bringt das eigentlich für Vorteile in Puncto Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit?

Weiß man schon etwas vom 922? Bis wann kann man mit dem rechnen?

Edit: Ich dachte Fritz-Box kann man auch mieten?


----------



## chiller (24. August 2013)

http://www.tomshardware.de/WLAN-WiFi-Streaming-uberwachung-Richtfunk,testberichte-240904-4.html


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. August 2013)

*AW: Neuer Router für Entertain-Anschluss*



Decrypter schrieb:


> Von der Telekom als Mietgerät sind nur der Speedport W723V und W921V erhältlich. Beides sind aber keine AVM OEM Geräte mehr, was bedeutet, das man, anders als beim W920V nicht die AVM Firmware flashen kann. Normal würde ich die AVM 7360 empfehlen. Aber diese hat nur 1 analogen Telefonanschluss und scheidet daher aus. Bleiben also entweder nur die beiden Telekom Geräte und die anfällige 7390 über. Oder aber in der Bucht schauen, ob man an eine Original AVM 7570 (was anderes ist der W920V auch nicht) kommt. Sollten z.T. schon weit unter 100€ erhältlich sein. Dann sollte man aber bedenken, das die AVM 7570 bereits EOL (End Of Life) ist und von AVM nicht mehr supportet wird.


 Also tkom-geräte sind derzeit garnicht zu empfehlen und schon garnicht der w723v. 
Zudem gibt es mit draytek eine weitere, sehr gute wenn auch nicht billige alternative zu avm die obendrein ein besseres wlan und tauschbare antennen hat. (letzteres geht bei avm ja nicht) Die günstigste variante bleibt allerdings eine 7570 von avm.


chiller schrieb:


> Für VDSL bitte nur die 3370 bzw 3390 und 7360.
> Alle anderen Modems sind Müll, vorallem das der 7390.


 Also entweder hast du vergessen einzugrenzen, das du vdsl-fähige avm-geräte meinst oder lesen ist für dich tödlich. Ich rätsle da noch...


----------



## The_Trasher (24. August 2013)

Puh, also die Dryatek schauen zwar richtig gut aus, sind aber richtig teuer. 
Ich denke das es fast der 921er werden wird. 
Gibt es die AVM-Geräte jetzt auch zur Miete?


----------



## Decrypter (24. August 2013)

*AW: Neuer Router für Entertain-Anschluss*

Der 921 ist NICHT von AVM sondern von Arcadyan und hat mit dem Vorgänger W920V nichts gemeinsam !
Der W921V macht zwar seinen Dienst, aber es gibt weit bessere Alternativen. Zumal der W921V mit der äußerst spartanischen und auch benutzerunfreundlichen Telekom Firmware auskommt. Ich würde den nicht einmal zur Miete nehmen.

Und Mieten geht nur bei der Telekom. Aber da bekommst du nur die Telekom eigenen Geräte. Und da Draytek für dich zu teuer ist, bleibt da nicht mehr viel über. Also entweder in der Bucht dir eine Original AVM 7570 besorgen oder eben die eingeschränkten Telekom Router mieten. Telefontechnisch kannst du aber nicht einmal ansatzweise mit dem Speeport W921V das machen, was mit einer AVM Firmware möglich wäre !


----------



## The_Trasher (25. August 2013)

*AW: Neuer Router für Entertain-Anschluss*

Erfüllt dieser Router alle meine Anforderungen?:


http://www.amazon.de/DrayTek-Vigor-2750Vn-VDSL-WLan-Router/dp/B004V3P502/ref=sr_1_sc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1377438240&sr=8-2-spell&keywords=dryatek+Vigor2750Vn

Ich finde leider keine Bilder wo man die Telefonanschlüsse sieht. Ansonsten hat er alles was ich brauche, zumindest ist mir jetzt nichts aufgefallen was abgeht.


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. August 2013)

*AW: Neuer Router für Entertain-Anschluss*

Der hat keine TAE buchsen 

Den 723V gibt es übrigens schon ne Weile nicht mehr.

Welche Telefoniefunktionen brauch man denn unbedingt, dass der Speedport nicht reicht?


----------



## The_Trasher (26. August 2013)

*AW: Neuer Router für Entertain-Anschluss*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Der hat keine TAE buchsen
> 
> Den 723V gibt es übrigens schon ne Weile nicht mehr.
> 
> Welche Telefoniefunktionen brauch man denn unbedingt, dass der Speedport nicht reicht?


 
TAE Buchsen ? TAE bedeutet meines Wissens nach Telefon Anschluss Einheit und ist Auf- oder Unterputz wo das Internet "aus der Wand kommt". 
723er wird nur noch für Standart und Universalanschlüsse verkauft soviel ich weiß. 

Es geht mir nicht um die Telefoniefunktionen sondern einfach um das Anstecken eines Telefons. Nachdem ich zwei Basisstationen mit jeweiligem Schnurlosem habe brauche ich zwei analoge Telefonausgänge. Den ganzen Schnick-Schnack wie Anrufbeantworter, Sprachbox etc. brauch ich nicht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. August 2013)

*AW: Neuer Router für Entertain-Anschluss*



The_Trasher schrieb:


> Erfüllt dieser Router alle meine Anforderungen?:
> 
> 
> DrayTek Vigor 2750Vn - VDSL-WLan-Router: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> ...


 Der 2750 ist ein reiner vdsl-router, der nur an einem vdsl-anschluß funktioniert. Ich hätte eher an den 2760 gedacht, da dieser adsl und vdsl unterstützt.
Was für anschlüsse der router hat, steht übrigens im handbuch welches bei draytek zum download bereit steht. Im allgemeinen werden da aber 2 rj11/r45 buchsen und ein S0-bus verbaut sein.


BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Der hat keine TAE buchsen


 Wofür auch? Die brauchen im gehäuse nur zu viel platz.


The_Trasher schrieb:


> TAE Buchsen ? TAE bedeutet meines Wissens  nach Telefon Anschluss Einheit und ist Auf- oder Unterputz wo das  Internet "aus der Wand kommt".


Es gibt aber auch etliche router (auch ein paar fritzboxen), die diese art anschluß am gehäuse haben. Allerdings tut es ja auch ein stink normaler rj11/rj45 anschluß.


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. August 2013)

*AW: Neuer Router für Entertain-Anschluss*

Der 723 ist offiziel EOL


----------



## Decrypter (27. August 2013)

*AW: Neuer Router für Entertain-Anschluss*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Welche Telefoniefunktionen brauch man denn unbedingt, dass der Speedport nicht reicht?



Alleine schon die Möglichkeit, bestimmte Rufnummern gezielt sperren zu können, möchte ich nicht mehr vermissen. Selbst wenn die Rufnummer nicht im Telefonbuch steht, wird man permanent von Call-Centern belästigt, die irgendwelche Meinungsumfragen durchführen. Sowas ist bei den Speedport Geräten reinstes Wunschdenken. Bestes Beispiel ist da wieder der W920V, welcher ja nichts anderes als eine reinrassige AVM 7570 ist, war das mit der Original Telekom FW nicht einmal in Ansätzen möglich.


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. August 2013)

*AW: Neuer Router für Entertain-Anschluss*

Dazu brauch man keine FritzBox 
Dafür brauchste nur nen IP-Anschluss und die richtige Tastenkombi. So kann man auch Nummern sperren, die nicht übertragen werden. Soll bei Belästigern ja auch vorkommen 

Ich weiß nicht warum die Fritzis immer so gelobt werden. Mein TP-Link hat mehr Einstellungen zu bieten. Die neuen FBs sterben wie die Fliegen und haben enorme Probleme mit den Modems.


----------

